# MY 2011



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I did it. If I going to sell them must stand behind them. I must say I'm impressed. I got anywhere from 16.5mpg to 19.6 depending on speed. Went to Frisco and back and still had 70 miles to empty. My 6.4 would have been fillup when I got there and again once I was back.
Power let me tell you. I have 7.3 stacked chips and 6" exhaust from turbo back and this truck is just as fast. I will update on the rest as I put the miles on, it want take long two days old and 625 miles. Here are some pics.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Gonna take some getting used to that new front end. Looks to much like a F150 other then that it looks sweet. Good to hear the fuel numbers are high, should only get better with age I would think.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Gonna take some getting used to that new front end. Looks to much like a F150 other then that it looks sweet. Good to hear the fuel numbers are high, should only get better with age I would think.


Yeah I wasn't thinking F150 more like Chevy on the front corner, but I can't tell from the drivers seat. LOL.. I am curious on mileage to once broken in with a few miles.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats!
I had planned to keep my '07 for quite some time, but this new engine has got me excited to say the least.
We have already seen fuel #'s posted from new owners but I look forward to hearing back from you down the road on your findings.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

LIVIN said:


> Congrats!
> I had planned to keep my '07 for quite some time, but this new engine has got me excited to say the least.
> We have already seen fuel #'s posted from new owners but I look forward to hearing back from you down the road on your findings.


Will keep you posted. If you decide to jump in, I would be glad to help you.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

SOOOOO??????? How mush$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Please see your local dealer for a quote.



longhorns13 said:


> SOOOOO??????? How mush$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

LIVIN said:


> Please see your local dealer for a quote.


I thought oceanwaves08 was 2cool's local dealer!


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

*How Much?*

Lariat F350 Mid 50's and worth every penny...


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

got mine friday avg about 13mpg in traffic. F350 with a 6" lift, the power is great, can't wait to see what she will do when I get a few miles on her.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

trim change said:


> got mine friday avg about 13mpg in traffic. F350 with a 6" lift, the power is great, can't wait to see what she will do when I get a few miles on her.


Looks great with the lift. I am getting 16.5 with 1100 miles on it. Wanna lift it like my last one, just enjoying the fuel mileage right now.


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

oceanwaves08 said:


> Looks great with the lift. I am getting 16.5 with 1100 miles on it. Wanna lift it like my last one, just enjoying the fuel mileage right now.


Speaking of mileage...

What is the OEM tire / wheel size and gear ratio you have on that new SuperDuty?

My 2007 F350 with the troubled 6.0 was pulling down ~14-16mpg with the stock 275s on 20" wheels (about 34" diameter tires). Upgraded to 35x12.50 Nitto TerraGrapplers on 17x8 wheels and now get 12.5-14mpg.  That is pretty chitty considering the tire diameter isn't that much bigger than stock.

Hopefully the newer trucks fare better.

Willbo


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

willbo said:


> Speaking of mileage...
> 
> What is the OEM tire / wheel size and gear ratio you have on that new SuperDuty?
> 
> ...


Bigger tires are going to kill the mileage on the 11's unless you regear, since they come with 3.55's


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

oceanwaves08 said:


> Well I did it. If I going to sell them must stand behind them. I must say I'm impressed. I got anywhere from 16.5mpg to 19.6 depending on speed. Went to Frisco and back and still had 70 miles to empty. My 6.4 would have been fillup when I got there and again once I was back.
> Power let me tell you. I have 7.3 stacked chips and 6" exhaust from turbo back and this truck is just as fast. I will update on the rest as I put the miles on, it want take long two days old and 625 miles. Here are some pics.


Are you a dealer? What is the word on the new 6.3 Gas engine? Have you sold any yet, anyone pulling with them?


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Are you a dealer? What is the word on the new 6.3 Gas engine? Have you sold any yet, anyone pulling with them?


 Yes I am a Dealer. I have sold a few with the new 6.2L and everybody loves the power over the 5.4 I have 15 units due to hit the ground this week for another customer on ours, They will work the snot out of them and I will give you a better report.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

man trim change that is one sweet ride...im likin that 


not trying to hi jack the thread but what are you other ford diesel guys doing for engine upgrades on your 2010's?


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

oceanwaves08 said:


> Lariat F350 Mid 50's and worth every penny...


Is that sticker or drive-out?

Sweet truck BTW...


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

the diesel exhaust fluid, I guess is urea. where do you get it and how much is it? I am looking at upgrading to a diesel maybe next year. should of bought a diesel when i got my gasser 2500 but i didn't and now regret it. I sure do like the looks of the new Super Duty minus the higher gear ratio


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*muffler fluid??*

the only truck in the world to need muffler fluid...lol i am sure that the mileage is better but i would bet the muffler fluid is about 50$ a gallon


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Next thing you know these trucks will have a flux capacitor...


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

the exhaust fluid is needed every 7500 miles, it cost about $10.00 ( $2.00 per gal)for a tank full and it will be required on 2011 and above diesels ford, chevy, dodge etc.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Update on 2011*

Well guys I have 7600 miles on my truck and used 500g of fuel. That puts my me at an 15.2 average mpg. Keep in mind that is towing included. My boat weighs about 10,000#'s. No hickups so far. I always had a 4" lift on my trucks but can't decide if I'm going to give mpg on this one.

As far as the gas motors go (6.2L) I sold 35 to a customer and not one has been in for service. They have an average of about 9600 miles on them so far. They are telling me they are getting around 14.6 mpg. These trucks stay off road 50% of the time so not sure how accurate they are on their figures. These guys used to have a fleet of Chevy's but they said they were not going to drive gov. motors. That is the only reason they changed over to Ford. After they took delivery they tell me they like the front end on the Ford's alot better. My guess is the solid front axle.

As I get more miles I will let you guys the progress.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dodge 2005 5.9L = 38.9 MPG @ 62 MPH 

No Chips and still runs like a champ!!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I have been doing alot of searching for info on 2011 gas powered Fords, but not much to find. 
Can you PM me with a link to your dealership?


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

> the diesel exhaust fluid, I guess is urea. where do you get it and how much is it?


I know it's true of the Mercedes products but I've heard the urea can only be refilled at the dealer.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

MikeS2942 said:


> Dodge 2005 5.9L = 38.9 MPG @ 62 MPH
> 
> No Chips and still runs like a champ!!


I promise you that you are not getting 38 mpg......


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

bigdav160 said:


> I know it's true of the Mercedes products but I've heard the urea can only be refilled at the dealer.


All brands will be using this new technology. It will be at every corner store in a real short time. At the dealer it runs about 9.00 gallon. Fords hold a little over 6 gallons and needs refill every 7500 miles.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

oceanwaves08 said:


> All brands will be using this new technology. It will be at every corner store in a real short time. At the dealer it runs about 9.00 gallon. Fords hold a little over 6 gallons and needs refill every 7500 miles.


If you are in the country and don't have a Urea Store close can you drink a few beers and fill the tank naturally?


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> If you are in the country and don't have a Urea Store close can you drink a few beers and fill the tank naturally?


How about you come by a truck and take it out of the country run it 7500 miles fill the tank "naturally" and post your results.


----------

